# I'm Running Out Of "Juice" ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Guys/gals .. I am soooo tired, and the "season" seems to never end here in So Cal.

I got in a young Gull from animal control last evening that came from Dana Point .. it was in good feather, good weight, but obviously suffering from something very bad .. it died within one hour of arrival.

Got a call this afternoon about a pigeon with a broken wing and a broken leg .. hopefully will be getting this one in Garden Grove tomorrow .. I'm making a special trip up there tomorrow to get this bird.

An hour ago got in a Cockatiel that had flown into a nice lady's backyard .. her dogs got it .. it is now missing all but about 1/2 inch of one leg .. no bleeding, but the bird is in shock .. 

I really, really, really am getting beaten down by all these severely sick and injured so am going to go to bed now that I've gotten the latest settled in.

Talk to you all tomorrow!

Terry


----------



## corvid (Oct 16, 2008)

Terry I m sorry, that today is a such a bummer . I understand completely out of "juice" feeling. Lets hope , that tomorrow, going to better day, you will get healthy PJ with just bit up wing and leg, and Cockatiel , this little sucker, could grow his leg back, for a change... 
I know, I know, I will just shut up. 
Lovia. PS: if you see this, in the morning: GOOD MORNING TERRY, another, better be good, day 

Nell


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

*Terry...*

Please take it easy and I know you'll get my PM...


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

relax, when was the last time you were all chiller and layed back? I think someone needs a vacation  Well you're doing a terrific job Terry, I don't know how i would manage if i had to help so many critters. Not sure how anyone could. You have like super powers or something  Good morning/Afternoon/Evening when ever you read this


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am so sorry, Terry. You do so very much, it is bound to take an emotional and physical toll. Is there nobody in your area that could step in and give you a rest?

Cynthia


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Big HUG...!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

pdpbison said:


> Big HUG...!


And another from me!

Pidgey


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry you are so inundated with rescues, I send a prayer that things slow down and that you find peace and solitude and regain your spirit.

Thank you for always being there for critical and rehab care for all Gods creatures. Bless you!


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Terry,

It has been an unusually hard late summer and autumn and you have had more than your share of grief. A big hug from me as well.

Margaret


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hello Terry!

DO you have ANY help? I do not see how ONE person can do so much ALL the time! An emotional, physical and mental toll is a GIVEN!!

If I lived closer, I would come to help! I think ALL of us would!

Any older teens around who would be willing to help? Maybe those interested in going into some area of helping animals and birds?

My group and I are also sending *LOVE* AND *HUGS*!!

Shi
Squeaks
Dom
Gimie
WoeBeGone
Twiggy
Timmy


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Another big HUG from me too! But where would they be without you 
When I get over run, I try to remember something I read - "The Big Guy Upstairs doesn't give you anymore than HE thinks you can handle" I hope your able to get some rest!


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh Terry - it's such a hard path you travel... I can't imagine walking 5 minutes in your shoes. I know these looses chip away at your heart. Sometimes you just need to have a good cry. I know it doesn't change anything - but releasing the emotions helps. I think every person on this forum (AND every pet too!) benefits from your knowledge and compassion - wish we could all give you an "in person" hug rather than virtual one's.

I hope you can find someone to give you a hand too. If you need something from us to make that happen, please ask.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I just can't even imagine what you do on a daily basis. It's bound to take it's toll on you. I know it's easier said than done, but you really need to start saying "no" sometimes. It's better to do what you can than to do the almost impossible and wear yourself down.....if you go down and get sick.......THEN where will all the critters be? Not to mention all of you supporters here. We all wish we could do something to help. But we're all in different parts of the country and world for that matter, so we all offer our good wishes and our virtual hugs...............PLEASE take care of yourself.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

All I can say is, D) All of the above, and we love you!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you everyone for your kind words and great advice! I really appreciate each and every one of you!

I'm still tired and very sad today, but this too shall pass.

The cockatiel died during the night as did my little canker bird that had lost a portion of the upper beak. I was hoping for a small miracle with the cockatiel which didn't happen but knew that the little canker bird and I were losing the battle for its life for some time now. Little canker bird was lively and squealy as usual when I fed it last night, but it was no longer with us this morning.

The new pigeon with the broken leg and broken wing is ready to be picked up at Dr. Lee's in a little bit. The leg break was old and already calcifying but was a nonunion. Though he felt it wouldn't be successful, he wanted to try pinning the break before exploring any other alternatives. Dr. Lee felt the wing would heal well though. The man who rescued this pigeon wants to care for it during its rehab time, and I'm sure going to let him do it! He is a very nice, caring man who did quite a credible job in wrapping the wing. Hopefully I can return the bird to him tomorrow evening after the Lily Sanctuary board meeting.

Hopefully things will slow down for a bit, and I can get myself back into a more rested and positive mode.

I don't really have any help with the birds and animals though have tried having volunteers in a couple of times over the years. To be honest, it was harder to get things done with volunteers here than it was to just do it all myself. I may give it one more try at some point, however.

Thanks again to everyone for your kindness.

Terry


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Be sure to take time out for yourself too!....bubble bath?...and the ducks are not allowed.....hang in there, that one miracle is around the corner when you least expect it and makes it all worth while...


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm really sorry to hear that the 'tiel and canker bird didn't make it.  It can be so discouraging. I remember from the 24/7 care of that little pmv feral Twisty, I was depressed and discouraged after a few weeks, and here you have to deal with it over and over. Try to keep your spirits up, at least that man is going to keep the pigeon, that's a relief. One down. 




spirit wings said:


> Be sure to take time out for yourself too!....bubble bath?..*.and the ducks are not allowed.*....hang in there, that one miracle is around the corner when you least expect it and makes it all worth while..


Ain't that the truth! Yeah, you need to put that in there when it comes to Terry!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The man that rescued the pigeon is coming to get her tonight. He is truly devoted to the well being of this bird and in my opinion is quite capable of doing what needs to be done from here on out. This bird is especially dear to him as he lost a beloved and elderly Dalmation right before he found the bird. I'm sure we can all identify with how this works .. his beloved dog is gone but fate has sent him something new to love and care for. 

Dr. Lee taped the wing .. no biggy .. and put a pin into the leg. He wants to see the bird again in 2 weeks to see if we got lucky and that the leg is healing. I will be telling the rescuer when he picks up the bird tonight that he has to take to bird to Dr. Lee in two weeks and also make all the decisions about the bird from that point on as well as pay all the bills .. I got the treatment done on the cheap today for $80 which I will donate to the cause, but the man has to step up from here and make the vet visits and pay the charges. I've already seen to it that Dr. Lee knows the bird is a rescue and it is in my rescue chart at his clinic. I am more than happy to advise the man or just chat with him about the bird, but the ball is in his court as soon as he picks up the bird tonight.

I'm not trying to be hard nosed, cold, or anything .. I just know this man NEEDS to have this bird in his care, and that is going to happen. I'll do whatever I can to help, but he's got to go the distance from here. If the bird ultimately needs to come back to me, then that will be fine, but this is one of those situations where the rescuer NEEDS to be the primary caregiver for at least as long as they are willing and able.

As Dr. Lee always says .. "Let us see what is going to happen".

Terry


----------



## corvid (Oct 16, 2008)

Yes, that makes sens, Terry. You try to get some rest, you hear ?

HUGS. Nell


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, the rescuer just picked up his bird. What an incredibly nice man! He will stay in touch and will be doing the vet follow ups and all. He told me more about his Dalmation, and my heart goes out to him for his loss.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi terry,

Sounds like the kind of person who could/should be one of our members.

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

I'm sure that he will take excellent care of the bird Terry. I think it is great that you are allowing him to take over the care. Both he and the bird benefit from this arrangement. (as do you) It is win/win in every way. I think I see a new pigeon person in the making. Do tell him about PT.

Margaret


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I did tell the gentleman about Pigeon-Talk. Don't know if he will join us here or not .. hope so!

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Picture Of The Pigeon*

Here's a picture of the pigeon that the nice gentleman took home and cared for. We tried releasing him at the duck pond today, but he cannot fly well enough. Shame on us for not paying enough attention to the wing!  The leg healed up very, very well, but the wing is quite droopy. The bird was able to flap and get a few feet up, but that was it. I don't know if the wing can be fixed at this point or not.










Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Guess you have another keeper there.
Maybe with enough exercise he will be able to fly better some day. I have two with drooping wings that fly pretty good, but that is a room, I don't know how they would do outside.

Reti


----------

